

Snow Leopard Tweaks - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/08/23-snow-leopard-tweaks-you-didnt-know-about/

======
dlsspy
Exposé is quite a bit different. It lines up the windows a bit differently and
brings up minimized windows and displays them at the bottom of the screen.

~~~
scotth
And pressing tab with exposé engaged will now highlight the icon of the
application whose windows are being shown.

------
christefano
Lousy title. These are features, not tweaks. I was hoping that this was a list
of utilities or Terminal commands.

